# Propane line with two 2nd stage regulators



## ltlredwagon (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm running gas pipe from a 500 gal. propane tank 200 feet to two small houses. One house will have a 9-21k btu heater, and a stove (4x 8k btu burners and 15k btu oven) and the other will have a 21-36k btu heater, a stove (4 @ 9k btu, 2 @ 12k btu and two 20k btu ovens), and a propane dryer (22k btu).  Each house will have a 140k btu water heater. Charts I have seen show that with a 2-stage system, running 3/4 inch pipe between the first stage regulator at the tank and a second stage regulator 200 ft away is more than adequate.  But what if there is a "Y" in the line and one is running gas to TWO 2nd stage regulators - one for each house?  Is 3/4 inch adequate?  Bob


----------



## joecaption (Jan 10, 2011)

NO DIY SHOULD EVER BE RUNNING THERE OWN GAS LINES !! Huge liabilty issues.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 10, 2011)

:agree:

Church in Colchester, Connecticut after DIY'er Propane Gas Explosion...












May I hear an Amen?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 10, 2011)

Amen!
I remember that one.

Call in the pro, it's not worth the $$:2cents:

Of course...even the pro's screw up once and a while.
I think I heard the energy plant go BOOM all the way up here.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 10, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Of course...even the pro's screw up once and a while.
> I think I heard the energy plant go BOOM all the way up here.



I bet you did hear that Kleen Energy Plant go off.

I can see their stacks from my house and I had relatives on the shore, and up in Tolland County feel and hear that one....


----------

